# DBox-Streaming über WLAN



## Ossi (2. Mai 2006)

Ich streame zur Zeit von meiner dBox II (Neutrino) per LAN (Crossover-Kabel). Da ich einen WLAN-Router (Siemens Gigaset SE515 dsl) für den Internetzugang nutze, suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, von der dBox per WLAN zu streamen. Dabei möchte ich die dBox mit dem Router per Crossover verbinden und dann mit dem Laptop per WLAN streamen. Das SE 515 (ADSL-Modem und Router) läßt sich als Accesspoint nutzen, nur wie? Bis jetzt habe ich keinen Kontakt zur dBox bekommen, das kann aber auch daran liegen, daß ich die MAC-Adresse der Box im Router nicht eingetragen hatte, da dort der MAC-Adressen-Filter aktiviert ist.


----------

